# Hammock Measurements for large multiple rat size?



## katlovesaandw (Feb 10, 2013)

Had made a hammock for Maya, gave it to girls and they all piled in. Obvious they needed a new one, much larger. 
So whipped up one this morning.
I still do not think it is deep enough. Better concept as I hung it away from sides of cage with some chain so they cannot hang off side, and pee out side of cage as they were doing onto my table and hardwood floor.

Off to make another one that is wider. I like the length but I think it need to be wider so it hangs deeper...esp. once they all start piling in...

What size do you guys have?


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

I make 13 inch square ones for my boys, all three fit on them perfectly.


----------



## Lioness (Nov 11, 2011)

I'll second 13" squares. Most of mine are 13 x 15. A few are 15 x 17.
That said, they don't really sleep in the flat ones as much as the others that have more dimension (hiding places, like in honeycombs or bunk beds). The flat ones are more for crawling around on. lol


----------



## anglethatispurple (Jan 3, 2013)

I do mine 15'' x 15 for a square or 15" X 17" for a rectangle. i use this persons PDF. and use her sizes, it got some great patterns, tutorials and has recently been updated. http://www.finchaviary.com/Rat/Rat Tutorials/Tutorials for Common Rat Hammocks and Accessories.pdf. She says hers are to fit three large boys I think. I have three girls that are only about 12 weeks old but looks like they will have plenty of room for when they grow bigger.


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

Pfft, measurements. I just guesstimate, so far, they have all been big enough. I let them use the scraps as bedding. Cubes are my favourite to make.


----------



## katlovesaandw (Feb 10, 2013)

I ended up making it about 16 in. square. That way it was deep enough for them all to pile in. I will add the smaller one in as well, for if someone wants to sleep alone.
I want to make a cube next....might be a bit more challenging, so will save that project for a stress free weekend!LOL


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Just remember, it doesn't matter what, they will Always want to all pile on and sleep togther in the smallest hammock they can find 

I've had 3 adult boys (large boys at that) fit and sleep on a hammock that was like 5 by 8 together at once.  I think I have pictures of it somewhere

But yeah, 15 inches is the normal size recommended.


----------



## katlovesaandw (Feb 10, 2013)

I know!LOL That is why I made a larger one. The one I put in there, I made when it was just Maya! My avatar pic is them all in it! 5 girls and Mom!LOL They are all piled in the new larger one right now, the small one is in brother's cage and I have a medium one I made and realized it wasn't deep enough. If they all go in that one, fine but they have choices!LOL
I always think of "there were 10 in the bed and the little one said, roll over-roll over. And they all rolled over and 1 fell out"....when I see them in there like that!LOL


----------



## pocketmouse (Jun 13, 2012)

Recently I've been taking pillow cases & folding them in half and zip tying them to the top of the cage to make large hammocks, the girls love them!


----------



## katlovesaandw (Feb 10, 2013)

Good idea pocketmouse!


----------

